# Minor Chaos gods?



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I know all about the big four but I cannot help remembering there was some other minor chaos gods. I think one was called Malice and I can't remember the other ones name, and what daemons do they have? (if any)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

The M god is Mael but he was disconuned feel free to use him though he just not "offical", but aside form him i don't think there are any minor gods.

offical gods at any rate, you can make up what ever you want


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I read that his name was "Malal" . It's pretty strange, but he's basically...This is gonna sound silly, he's basically the Chaos 'God' of agnosticism/atheism. The whole vibe was that he was Doubt and skepticism manifested in the form of empty space in the warp between the spots where the Big 4 party all eternity.

It's pretty frickin' weird, and even I can't wrap my head around it, but I guess that was the whole idea and why he never appears. Yet he does briefly get mentioned in the so called 'Book of Despair'

_" "...and he that went before now came last, and that which was white and black and all direction was thrown against itself. Grown mightily indignant at the words of the Gods, Malal did turn his heart against them and flee into the chambers of space . . . And no man looked to Malal then, save those that serve that which they hate, who smile upon their misfortune, and who bear no love save for the damned. At such times as a warrior's heart turns to Malal, all Gods of Chaos grow fearful, and the laughter of the Outcast God fills the tomb of space . . ."_

So basically, Malal is Nothingness made incarnate. The other Chaos Gods would fear him if he ever gained enough power through doubt/atheism. The few that do follow Malal are basically in a war against anything with religious belief- they'd happily take up arms against other Chaos legions. But as you can imagine with the given circumstances, there really aren't many like that. If anything, the closest you could get to a faction following Malal would be the Tau, and even they have no warp presence at all so could they really make him existtfjkjajfafkaflag 

See? THAT is why you never hear of him.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> The M god is Mael but he was disconuned feel free to use him though he just not "offical", but aside form him i don't think there are any minor gods.
> 
> offical gods at any rate, you can make up what ever you want


It was actually Malal, and he wasn't so much discontinued as GW aren't allowed to use him as his creator kept ownership of the character and when he left GW's employ he took the rights to use Malal with him.

Malice was created and is pretty much Malal with a different name- he's official as well. In fact there are numerous minor Chaos Gods but for all intents and purposes they're essentially just turbo powered greater daemons when compared to the 4 brothers in darkness.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Considering the Emperor took a very Atheistic approach when he was around, I wonder if someone somewhere has thought "I wonder if the Emperor was actually fuelling Malice when he destroyed all the churches?" The Emperor fuelling a chaos god is kind of ironic.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

zerachiel76 said:


> Considering the Emperor took a very Atheistic approach when he was around, I wonder if someone somewhere has thought "I wonder if the Emperor was actually fuelling Malice when he destroyed all the churches?" The Emperor fuelling a chaos god is kind of ironic.


Time to pile even more irony on the table! Malal/Malice/whatever is the antithesis of the four Chaos Gods. Yet at the exact same time, Malal is basically the exact definition of what Chaos was supposed to be in it's historical definition: absolutely nothing.


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

How can something represent nothing, how can a god represent atheism, how can athiests fuel a Gods power!? :headbutt::wacko::crazy:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It's not so much that Malal represents atheism, although that could definitely be considered an aspect of His power. 
Malal also represents the betrayed and dispossessed, He is also the manifestation of Chaos's ability to turn on itself, it's self destructive nature. 
The Sons Of Malice are a chapter of Marines loyal to Malal/Malice, I'm not sure what book they're in but I'm sure someone will pop up and say...

Edit- Here's a link to what Lex has to Say on the subject

http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Malal


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> It's not so much that Malal represents atheism, although that could definately be considered an aspect of His power.
> Malal also represents the betrayed and dispossessed, He is also the manifestation of Chaos's ability to turn on itself, it's self destructive nature.
> The Sons Of Malice are a chapter of Marines loyal to Malal/Malice, I'm not sure what book they're in but I'm sure someone will pop up and say...


*pop*

They're in the anthology _Heroes of the Space Marines_


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> I read that his name was "Malal" . It's pretty strange, but he's basically...This is gonna sound silly, he's basically the Chaos 'God' of agnosticism/atheism. The whole vibe was that he was Doubt and skepticism manifested in the form of empty space in the warp between the spots where the Big 4 party all eternity.


Malal wasn't the god of Atheism. Being the renegade god, he strives to destroy the Big 4, being something of a god of Anarchy. He represents Chaos' habit to turn in on and against itself. Some of his servants are those who originally fought against Chaos, and turned to him to help him on their path. His sacred number is 11, and some of his servants are referred to as the "Doomed Ones." This has been in referrence to those of his servants that have served him for centuries, their will and bodies gradually degrading, until they are undead, skeleton-like warriors kept alive by their burning hate. 

The Sons of Malice worship him. Every century the chapter returns to the Labyrinth, an old and scarred ship that has become the Chapter's holy ground and meeting place since the loss of their homeworld. Every warband attends at the correct time, regardless of their current status or who they are fighting. Slaves from every race encountered are then brought to the Labyrinth; each battle brother then retreats to a cell, where they eat the slave assigned to them alive. Every century, some Sons of Malice set off into the halls of the Labyrinth to compete for a place amongst the legendary Doomed Ones. Only one can make it to the end and escape; the rest will either die, or be transformed into the beasts that inhabit the ship as the Warp corrupts it. This challenge took place eleven times, eleven being Malice's sacred number, with each victor's body being stored in a casket until the final champion arose. The eleventh champion was Brother Invictus who, along with the other ten champions, was sacrificed so that Malice could appear and the Sons of Malice could begin their crusade to retake their homeworld. 



He was thought up by some GW writers who srote some stories based on his champion, Kaleb Darksomething in the Warhammer Fantasy world. His main weapon was the Dreadaxe, which you may remember as having been in the previous Chaos SPace Marine Codex. It wounded on 4+ and ignored Invul saves, as it "is particularly partial to destroying demonic rivals." That codex was also when the Sons of Malice first appeared. By this point, the writers had had creative differences with GW, leaving GW unable to use Malal in an "official" capacity. In Heroes of the Space Marines, there was a story about the Sons of Malice, who worship a Chaos entity known as Malice (Yeah, it's Malal. This is how they got around those pesky terms of use), so he's essentially been reintroduced into the canon, albeit in a minor way.

Also, there was officially a minor Chaos god of Atheism at some point whose name eludes me. There was also another Chaos power who was "the great undoer." He basically took pleasure in, well, undoing things. The plots of his enemies, of his followers, it's all good. People would turn to him in bringing their enemies plans to ruin, only for their own ambitions to be undone.

If we remember waaaay back to 3rd edition, there were also Ans'l, Mo'rcck and Phraz-Etar. Chaos Space Marines were rumored to praise them by putting spikes on their power armour. Their names are puns on the last names of Bryan Ansell, Michael Moorcock, and Frank Frazetta.


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

I might be barking up the wrong tree here, but I thought the 8 pointed star of chaos was to represent the 4 majour gods and 4 lesser gods.

Like I said it's my under standing of it anyway.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

@Daxx

Well, that was certainly enlightening :shok: I have no idea where you got all that from, but amazing nonetheless. 

Although I still personally think a sort of Inverse-God of doubt and unbelief would be as big a mindbomb as it could get.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> @Daxx
> 
> Well, that was certainly enlightening :shok: I have no idea where you got all that from, but amazing nonetheless.
> 
> Although I still personally think a sort of Inverse-God of doubt and unbelief would be as big a mindbomb as it could get.


You want a Mindbomb?? try playing assains creed two till the end, now thats a mind screw.

personlay i have no problem with a god made of hate toword one self, sort of the god of sucide and depression :suicide:. how many people fall to choas, more of situation then inner curruption? thats Malal. driven to hate themselves for falling weither real or preceaved, as they hate and kill thouse who have truely fallen.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

also i am assuming that by changing Malal to Malice they get around any legal issues.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

All this information I actually foun on both lex and a random ass wikipedia on the chaos gods. I really wish that GW would elaborate more on the lessers which I feel would be more intresting to read about. 

If you read any book or fluff text about chaos it will say that there not just 4 lessers but that there are tons of lesser powers out there that are constantlly killed and constantly reforming in the warp.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I quite like the idea that they haven't been expanded on, it gives players a chance to create their own or work with the bare bones that GW have given us.
In one of the Realms Of Chaos books I'm pretty sure that they had rules for creating your own Chaos Gods.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> I might be barking up the wrong tree here, but I thought the 8 pointed star of chaos was to represent the 4 majour gods and 4 lesser gods.
> 
> Like I said it's my under standing of it anyway.


the chaos star is to represent the infinate possiblitys and unpredictable nature of chaos.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I quite like the idea that they haven't been expanded on, it gives players a chance to create their own or work with the bare bones that GW have given us.
> In one of the Realms Of Chaos books I'm pretty sure that they had rules for creating your own Chaos Gods.


I can agree to an extent on this I just feel GW leaves too many gray areas already and since they keep moving the game forward more its just time to expand these unexplored areas of fluff.For instance if each blade of the chaos star sybolizes 4 main gods and 4 lesser gods why just expand upon them. With the current fluff out today you can still have that creative control to still create your own chaos power for ur daemons/CSM to worship and follow. Its just like the arguments on the missing primarchs. This dead rotting horse has been there so long that now that they are fleshing out many aspects of the HH its just time to expand and tell the tales that have never been told. I mean we are finally starting to get an actual answer to the origins of the GK and many other untolds things in the fluff.

In order to keep peoples intrest you have to keep generating things that add to the appeal and one of those is new elemenets such as other chaos gods and the missing primarchs.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> All this information I actually foun on both lex and a random ass wikipedia on the chaos gods. I really wish that GW would elaborate more on the lessers which I feel would be more intresting to read about.
> 
> If you read any book or fluff text about chaos it will say that there not just 4 lessers but that there are tons of lesser powers out there that are constantlly killed and constantly reforming in the warp.


Well just remember that the warp is representing every emotion so there are practically hundreds upon hundreds of warp gods (my theory anyways) they are just not obviously as strong as the big 4.

And just to clear up some Malice fluff (because for awhile he was my fav) He represents Chaos collapsing in on itself, the self-destructive nature of Chaos. He has his own cahpter called the Sons of Malice


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

since everyone's already talked about Malal... there's also Zuvassin and Necoho. 
Zuvassin likes to undo the plans of others (even the ones of his foolish followers).
Necoho is also called "The Doubter", he's the god of atheism and is opposed to religion; he asks nothing of his followers and gives them nothing either.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Epidemius said:


> since everyone's already talked about Malal... there's also Zuvassin and Necoho.
> Zuvassin likes to undo the plans of others (even the ones of his foolish followers).
> Necoho is also called "The Doubter", he's the god of atheism and is opposed to religion; he asks nothing of his followers and gives them nothing either.


Well Necoho seems really pointless since he is a god and basically says, "I don't exist." Maybe he's the Emperor!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Neocho is a strange 'God' indeed. I can't wrap my mind around him and I think that's why I wind up liking him so much. He's near impossible to comprehend.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Neocho is a strange 'God' indeed. I can't wrap my mind around him and I think that's why I wind up liking him so much. He's near impossible to comprehend.


Well that why i fell in love with Malice. I loved the idea of Chaos fighting Chaos. Reminds me of the Chronicles of Riddick opening when the Elemental said something along the lines of, "Normally, Evil would be fought by the forces of good. But now, it is best that it is fought by another type of evil"


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

THAT'S what they were called. Now I remember.

As I recall, whatever form Zuvassin takes on, he's always laughing


----------

